# Rennspiele mit gutem Multiplayer?



## 3mika3 (8. Juli 2018)

Hallo PCGH Community,

Letztens habe ich mir Dirt Rally geholt, aber der Multiplayer ist ja mehr als dürftig gemacht und dann spielt das noch kaum einer. Das letzte Rennspiel, dass mir wirlich viel Spaß gemacht hat war Dirt 2 auf der ps3. 
Kennt ihr vielleicht ein Spiel, dass so in die Richtung von Dirt 2 geht, einen guten Multiplayer Modus besitzt, das man gut mit Freunden spielen kann und dazu noch viele aktive Spieler hat?


----------



## Mitchpuken (8. Juli 2018)

Wreckfest und The Crew 2 vielleicht


----------



## Galford (8. Juli 2018)

Bei The Crew 2 kommt der eigentliche PvP erst im Winter dazu - das sollte man vielleicht erwähnen. Man kann natürlich bis jetzt schon gemeinsam herumfahren, Fotos machen und Events zusammen Co-Op spielen.


----------



## 3mika3 (9. Juli 2018)

Wreckfest sieht echt interessant aus, erinnert mich auch etwas an Destruction Derby.


----------



## onlygaming (9. Juli 2018)

3mika3 schrieb:


> Wreckfest sieht echt interessant aus, erinnert mich auch etwas an Destruction Derby.



Auch auf der PS1 gehabt? Destruction Derby RAW war schon spaßig^^ Flatout hatte ich dagegen nie gehabt. 

Kann dir Wreckfest nur empfehlen, macht einen heiden Spaß.


----------



## Rage1988 (10. Juli 2018)

Ich kann dir absolut Wreckfest empfehlen. Es ist auf den Servern immer was los (bei Dirt 2 habe ich selbst zum Release kaum Spieler gefunden) und es macht Spaß.


----------



## Hoegaardener (27. November 2018)

Wreckfest macht mir mehr Spaß als die meisten anderen Spiele der letzten 10 Jahre


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (27. November 2018)

Ich nehme mal an, dass es dir nicht so sehr um competitives Simracing geht, denn dann müsste man dir eher sowas wie Assetto Corsa, Raceroom oder iRacing empfehlen. 

Aber wenn's um lockeren Fahrspaß mit Freunden geht, dann ganz klar *Wreckfest*. Unterschiedliche Spielmodi, Fahrzeuge und wahnwitzige "crash-fördernde" Strecken. Ein Spaßgarant!


----------



## Plasmadampfer (27. November 2018)

Du suchst guten Netcode. Für mich ist nichts so geil wie GTL. GT Legends. Altbierbude - Dein freundlicher GTL-Server. Da kannste Tag und Nacht fahren auf den Servern.


----------



## onlygaming (29. November 2018)

GT Legends war schon geil, sieht aber mittlerweile gegen Spiele wie rFactor 2 einfach alt aus. Muss man einsehen. In Assetto Corsa ist irgendwo immer ein Server offen. In iRacing sind auch Nachts um kurz vor 3 noch Server mit Leuten da, letztens iLMS Daytona gefahren. Da geht es in der Regel auch gesitteter zu da man halt für alles zahlen muss und das die meisten Crash Kiddies abschreckt. Hab ich aber auch schon gelesen, da steht das sowas wie: "Go back to Forza Horizon kiddy!"  Sind dann halt auch die Leute mit nem 400er iRating


----------



## Basti1988 (30. November 2018)

Trackmania!


----------

